
Show HN: Shell-Loop - shakna
https://git.sr.ht/~shakna/shell-loop
======
shakna
This is a hack, that exploits some design decisions in shell scripting, that
allows us to generate an infinite loop in shell, thanks to self-modifying the
running code.

